# Chronicles of the Chronically Anxious



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I would save up a decent amount before getting the horse. Contact locals about land rather than stables, have back up plans.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I agree on setting up a savings account for both the dog and a horse that you'll get in the future. Having the peace of mind knowing that you can pay for their care will make a difference in your thinking when you're ready to find the perfect horse for you. Remember to add to that savings account from every paycheck so it becomes a habit. Also set up an emergency savings account for yourself so you have the funds to fall back on if you lose your job or an emergency crops up.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks guys! Have both of those set in place. Thinking about having to use them gives me anxiety though lol


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I suffer with anxiety so I understand what you mean. Get insurance


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm a registered veterinary technician currently working as a receptionist at a clinic. When I accepted the job, I was told it'd be probably 9 months before I could start teching there. 

The good news? I've finally hit the 9 month mark. The bad news? On of our receptionists just put in her 2 weeks notice, so we have to work on hiring new people before I can start teching :icon_frown:. I'm starting to get very frustrated with having my training put on hold. (Our office manager has been saying we're going to start my training for months now and it keeps getting pushed back.) Not feeling like your skills are important to the place you're working is very hard to tolerate for long, and I'm about at my wits end with it! So, I've decided I'm going to start my own farm sitting business! I've been house sitting for people since I was 14. Dogs, cats, horses, chickens, and I have the training to handle any other animal that comes along, so I figured why not?! I'm pretty excited to see where this goes!

I'm also starting to resent living in Iowa. I'm missing Nashville like crazy, and it's hard to find the time and money to visit. :sad: I've been supposed to go down there for weeks now to start recording my debut EP, but one thing always leads to another and either my songs aren't done (I'm having a friend of mine write them for me), the studio we're using is booked the weekend I can go down, or I can't get the time/money to take work off.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

I decided to place a bid on a horse at the last BLM Adoption event just to see what would happen. I ended up winning the bid, so I figured I might as well go meet him on Oct. 22nd (they will haul him closer to my area). 
I was talking to a work friend of mine about it, and she decided to try and pawn one of her green horses off on me ? I go from freaking out about one to considering two!! (I may be a smidge crazy.) I went out to meet him Sunday, and he is SUPER sweet and met all my requirements! ? I'm now in the process of looking for a boarding facility and vet for him. He's not very photogenic, but here are some pics!


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

Cute horse! :smile: That is awesome that you won the mustang!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's a very handsome little horse, I like him!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I like him too.  Maybe take it slow as far as getting into more than one horse right now, simply to allow yourself time to really bond and focus on one in case he needs training, a lot of your time, etc. If you end up having to lease a place, then it makes sense to have two if you can financially wing it. I am looking forward to reading updates about this boy  I have anxiety disorder, so I totally can relate to what you are feeling.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Werecat you're totally right! I'm still going to go meet the mustang and see, but I think I'll probably just end up keeping the paint since he at least has a little training.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well... I've spent a lot more money already than I had thought I would. When I moved back home, I put all of my horsey stuff in storage thinking I would need it for a while. 
My halter, lead rope, grooming kit, boots, wraps, etc. are all in there, and now I can't find the box.
So today I went to Fleet Farm and bought a new halter, lead rope and polo wraps. I also ordered a new grooming kit. The vet is coming out Thursday to update vaccines, and I still have to pay first months board ?. On top of THAT I have recording fees and gas money to go down to TN in 3 weeks to get my EP done.
I'm freaking out a little (or a lot)!


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

We ran into the first of many bumps in the road with Ghost today. 
I had the vet out to the farm he's at now to update vaccines and pull a Coggins. He was being wonderful while my SO and I were out with him. I lunged him for a while to get some energy out. When the vet showed up, he was wary, but did fine until he stepped to his side. He did NOT like that and freaked out. Reared, ripped the lead rope out of my hands and took off across the pasture.
Luckily, the vet forgot the Rabies vaccines, so while I worked on catching him and calming him down, he ran back to the clinic. 
When he got back, Ghost would hardly let him near him. He let him scratch his head and muzzle and he'd sniff him once in a while, but that was all. 
As soon as the vet took a few steps back, he walked right up next to me and nuzzled my shoulder. I'm glad I've at least gained SOME of his trust, but now we have to work on trusting OTHER people.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

After yesterday's little "event" I decided to go see Ghost again tonight just to get him a little more familiar with me and the BF. It took a little bit to catch him, but he eventually settled down enough for me to halter and lead him.
Quite a bit of huffing and puffing when my BF took the lead rope so I could groom him. He was fine up until I reached his hindquarters with the brush, so we'll have to work on that.
The last few times when we took the halter off and went to leave he turned around and walked off like "FINALLY! Get out of here you crazy humans!", but this time he followed us all the way to the gate!
Very excited to keep bonding with this sweet little guy.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

We moved Ghost to his new home today! He's got a pasture all to himself for now so he can get used to the place and the other horses (and me). I think this is going to be really good for him!
We walked around the pasture when we got there, and he only spooked twice! I was so proud of him. Both times, he calmed right down when I started talking to him and reassuring him. He even went up to all the scary things and sniffed them with a little coaxing. 
I can't wait to see all the progress we will be able to make!


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Our first challenge arose a few days ago. Ghost has decided he does NOT want to lead on a lead rope. As soon as I take it off, he'll follow me wherever, but while it's on he plants his feet and will not move! He'll move backward, sideways, yield his shoulders and hindquarters, I've walked off sideways to try to get him off balance, used a lunge whip and even lunged him! But as soon as I ask him to walk forward, he takes 2 steps and stops... I have yet to try a butt rope or someone else pressuring him from behind (I'm usually out there by myself), but I'm going to try to bring the BF out there today and see what we can get done.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's something Cherokee does from time to time. You can try the butt rope. I've also found that swinging the end of the rope near their rear end is a good way to get them going. Just swing it beside him at first to create "air pressure" and then if he still won't go, let it bump into his hip. Since he's not responding to the rope, don't know if it'll work, but worth a shot. As stubborn as Cherokee can be sometimes, that works fairly well. Once he gets going forward, make sure you're no nonsense, "You're coming with me." matter of fact, and he should follow. 

Good luck.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> That's something Cherokee does from time to time. You can try the butt rope. I've also found that swinging the end of the rope near their rear end is a good way to get them going. Just swing it beside him at first to create "air pressure" and then if he still won't go, let it bump into his hip. Since he's not responding to the rope, don't know if it'll work, but worth a shot. As stubborn as Cherokee can be sometimes, that works fairly well. Once he gets going forward, make sure you're no nonsense, "You're coming with me." matter of fact, and he should follow.
> 
> Good luck.


I have tried that too! Lol he just does NOT want to move forward for whatever reason!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, I don't know then! Lol, sometimes it takes a lot of two steps, two more, two more...

There's been days it took me 10 minutes to walk out of the pasture because we stopped every 4 feet. If you just keep doing it over and over, as long as you consistently make him come out he should get the message!


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have my fingers crossed! Lol


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been super excited (and nervous) for this week to come. I leave for Nashville on Thursday to go record with some friends of mine. Of course, we waited until last minute to book a hotel. I have no idea what is going on down there, but it was practically IMPOSSIBLE to find a room for ONE NIGHT under $300!!! We looked for 2 hours before we found an affordable one..

On top of that, I ordered a grooming kit from Amazon for Ghost. I don't like piecing together my own, and since I wasn't sure how well he would do, I figured cheaper would be better for the time being. Well, I got it in the mail the other day. Come to find out they only sent the bag! Not the brushes! I was so upset, and then I started thinking "A lot of the other 'kits' I looked at didn't come with the brushes. Maybe this one didn't either", but no... it was supposed to. I just didn't get them, so I contacted the seller and Amazon to see if they could just ship the brushes separate. Nope. So now I have to send it back (sigh). Oh well! Maybe I'll have some better luck next time.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Lots of progress with Ghost! He's doing wonderfully with his flexion. Still hasn't quite grasped the concept of yielding his shoulders, and we can almost lunge without him spooking after one circle. 
I'm also very excited (and nervous) because I'll be moving back to Nashville and starting a new job in January. I'm a little nervous how far behind that'll put me with Ghost, and how much progress we will lose while I'm looking for a new barn for him...


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

Super proud of how far Ghost is coming! He will now yield both his hindquarters AND his shoulders! YAY!
On the moving front, my job is all lined up, but I still haven't found a place to live... It's getting down to the wire, and so far out of the 10 places I've contacted, I've heard back from 3! (Only one of which would work for what we are looking for). I'm also starting to get very upset about having to leave my dog behind for the first few months.  That's probably going to be the hardest thing about moving.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Why do you have to leave your dog behind?  Hope you will find a nice place for you and good luck with moving!

I assume you didn't go to see the Mustang after all before deciding to go with Ghost?


----------

